# DC7700 boot error. 9 beeps



## ab23507

Hello. I've got a HP Compaq dc7700 Small Form Factor PC that have a problem. When I'm pressing on the power on button, the computer try start up but immediatly stop and instead start to beep. It have 9 beeps. One second beeps. I've tried seached on google but without success. I have reseated the processor and disconnected everything from the system board as it says i sould in the hp support, without success.



Thanks for answers!


----------



## Deviousmind

9 Short Beeps means your BIOS is bad. 
Try un plugging it then remove the battery for 10 mins or by resetting it by using the jumper, or as a last resort  replace the BIOS.


----------

